# Custom wheels?



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

Does anyone know a vendor or person that can make custom rims to match the factory ones. The reason I ask is I love my factory set however i'd like rears to be wider. Say 18X9 with a 55+ offset. Anyone have any ideas on how to do that or would it be cheaper to just buy a full set?


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Speedlyte said:


> Does anyone know a vendor or person that can make custom rims to match the factory ones. The reason I ask is I love my factory set however i'd like rears to be wider. Say 18X9 with a 55+ offset. Anyone have any ideas on how to do that or would it be cheaper to just buy a full set?


 weldcraft can widen your stock ones Google "weldcraft"


----------



## Mikejacob (Apr 24, 2009)

Speedlyte said:


> Does anyone know a vendor or person that can make custom rims to match the factory ones. The reason I ask is I love my factory set however i'd like rears to be wider. Say 18X9 with a 55+ offset. Anyone have any ideas on how to do that or would it be cheaper to just buy a full set?


One of the best online stores that I have visited is very professional and has focused on their passion about everything to do with the world of automobiles. They have structured an easy and quick way to that enables the buyer to save money and fuel by buying tires and wheels online. Please visit: www.clicktire.com.


----------



## mkdgto (Feb 10, 2009)

> One of the best online stores that I have visited is very professional and has focused on their passion about everything to do with the world of automobiles. They have structured an easy and quick way to that enables the buyer to save money and fuel by buying tires and wheels online. Please visit: www.clicktire.com.



*$1000 for a set of gforces???????????????*
hey Mikejacob, how much did they pay u for that post????





> g-Force Sport BFGoodrich
> g-Force Sport
> 245/40ZR18
> GFORCESPORT-1039
> 974.04$


----------

